# Live Streaming ins Internet



## Laire (9. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne einen Video Stream von zu Hause ins Internet stellen,

angeblich geht das mit VLC, ich habe mir mal die Englische Anleitung durchgelesen, mit der ich aber nicht sehr viel weiter gekommen bin, weil dort das ganze so aussieht, als wenn man nur zu einer bestimmten IP Adresse hinstreamen kann. Ich möchte dann aber den Stream von jedem Rechner aus auffrufen können.

Kann mir da wer weiterhelfen?


MfG
Markus


----------

